
Schools in Milan to close for one week due to coronavirus - bookofjoe
https://footballinside.net/2020/02/23/mayor-of-milan-beppe-sala-schools-in-milan-will-be-closed-for-a-week-i-think-itll-be-enough/
======
lbeltrame
I live there. As far as communication (as opposed to actions), both the local
government, the central government and the press are doing a terrible job, in
particular the press.

Cases are reported very quickly, even when not fully confirmed (3 were not
positive on second test, for example) and this is throwing people, who are at
the short end of the stick with regards to understanding this into widespread
fear (I wouldn't say panic, but it's close).

Also the usage of words cause panic ("war bulletin"), and let's not forget
clickbait titles (or titles which report stuff that's _not_ in the main text
of an article). Or stuff like "people infected doubled compared to yesterday",
except, they were _not_ new infections, but people who had to be screened, in
most of the cases (although there are a few that genuinely aren't related to
the previous areas), while the ambiguity of the text might suggest otherwise.

Given the fact that I fully expect cases to rise, because now there's a hunt
for them, I fear we'll get mass hysteria at some point.

